# What litter do you like? Dislike?



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

Please give your litter opinions.
I used scoopable litters exclusively and then recently tried a store brand of the clay type (Paws Natural) and actually liked it better in some ways. You have to scoop very very carefully to get the urine in a clump form, but at least it doesn't make a paste of the urine that is nearly impossible to scrape off the bottom of the box (Scoopaway brand I think is the one I have that trouble with). I actually think this clay type controls odor better than Tidy Cat.
I did try World's Best Cat Litter and my cats didn't like it at first, but then I mixed it with Tidy Cat and they accepted it.
Please give your opinions and suggestions.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Well I sue feline pine( original) and I recently just use Feline Pine clumping litter and Misa seems to use her paws more often now an tries to cover up the poop. Haha.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

I just tried out Arm and Hammers new double duty clumping litter. It doesn't seem to have the perfumes and dyes others have but it does do a good job covering both urine and feces. It's also less dusty than the Fresh Step I was using before (I liked their paw points).


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I always end up using the Arm & Hammer Multi-Cat since I go through so much litter. I need big containers. I prefer Fresh Step, but they only make small boxes and I go through them too quickly. I have tried other litters, even the more natural ones, and they don't do as good of a job imo.


----------



## Emelda (May 15, 2011)

I use Precious Cat Ultra for Mandy. It doesn't track as far away from the box like others I've tried. Urine clumps that are stuck on the side or bottom are hard to remove only if she just went, I have to wait for those to dry. 

Arm and Hammer: Tracked too much, smelled like a toilet during the day.
Tidy Cats: same as Arm and Hammer
Fresh Step: Tracked too much, smelled like a foul perfumery, made Mandy smelly, dusty
Precious Cat Ultra: Litter tracks out of the box only near the box itself not all over the place, no odor at all, not very dusty


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm using World's Best right now and I'm quite liking it. My spare room doesn't smell like a litter box anymore but I'm not sure if it's because I'm cleaning a lot more now (because of the new litter box) or if it's the litter but either way, I LOVE it.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree with MowMow. I use World's Best and it seems to do the job quite well.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

With 6 cats and 9 litter boxes I need a really good quality litter so I use Dr. Elsey's Cat Attract. It is almost dust free, clumps well, and does a great job with odors.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I use World's Best too. I like it, more importantly, the cats like it! I think it has an 'unusual' smell, but it's super easily scoopable.

I also use just a plain old clay litter in two trays, the girls like that too. It's not so easy to scoop, but at less than $2 for a huge bag I can just change it and toss it in the bin twice a day.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm another Arm & Hammer lover! It covers smells without being perfume-y and clumps really well.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I use World's Best and love it. It easily scoops up everything and lasts a long time. I buy a small bag, and it lasts a month. Of course, I only have two kittens so that's probably why, but soon I'll only have one. They have a multi-cat version that works great with the smell. The original isn't as good.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I currently use World's Best for multiple cats, and it's done wonders for our litter boxes and clean up. The girls seem to all like it too, so thats a bonus.

In the past I've tried Fresh Step and Tidy Cats Small Spaces, but both were too chemically smelling for my liking (although the Tidy Cats did a decent job). I have tried and would prefer to use Feline Pine, but Rochelle won't use either the clumping or the pellets.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

I love arm and hammer natural essientials. It clumps awesome, keeps the smell down good, the cats like it. My only complaint is that it tracks like crazy, but it was definitly the best we tried after several months of experimentation. I think experimenting in your own house with your own cats is the best way to find a litter. Everyone has different expectations that different litters will cover


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

samantha13 said:


> I love arm and hammer natural essientials. It clumps awesome, keeps the smell down good, the cats like it. My only complaint is that it tracks like crazy, but it was definitly the best we tried after several months of experimentation. I think experimenting in your own house with your own cats is the best way to find a litter. Everyone has different expectations that different litters will cover


I agree....however, I'm scared to change litters for fear of any accidents! I've been researching litters and debating for a couple months now...and still can't decide what to try. 

I've only tried transitioning to Purr & Simple, which is made from nutshells. However, it's pellets and Yoshi wanted NOTHING to do with it....even when I simply mixed some in with his current litter. 

My other issue is that I prefer a NON clumping litter, but it needs to have the look/feel of clay (I think) in order for Yoshi to like it. But I can't find a NON clumping, natural litter, that feels like clay and isn't pellet form.

Who knew litter could be so complicated.....


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

I just switched to Swheat Scoop Natural Wheat Litter. I love it! It has no scent and the wheat actually absorbs urine odour so you can't smell it at all. I no longer walk into my laundry room and wrinkle up my nose. If it smells better to me it must smell better for the kitties too, right? It has a consistancy much like clay so I had no trouble switching.

http://swheatscoop.com/


----------



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for reminding me! I have to buy a new litter box for Alice! She's currently using my old lasagna pan. XD She's getting a little too big for it now. Arigatou gozaimasu!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I used to use a clay clumping litter.. It got way too messy though, my cats often flick litter out of the box and as we keep the litter box in the bathroom, there would be sticky/gooey bits of litter on the floor, as the floor sometimes gets a little wet after showers etc.

I have been using crystals for the last few months and I LOVE it. So much easier to clean than the clumping stuff!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

SherylM said:


> I just switched to Swheat Scoop Natural Wheat Litter. I love it! It has no scent and the wheat actually absorbs urine odour so you can't smell it at all. I no longer walk into my laundry room and wrinkle up my nose. If it smells better to me it must smell better for the kitties too, right? It has a consistancy much like clay so I had no trouble switching.
> 
> Swheat Scoop Natural Wheat Litter


I was considering this litter after reading your post, but then started doing more research on it. I'm not sure how much truth there is.....but it appears that the company has had some quality control issues with their litter. 
Here is one thread I found: Swheat Scoop kitty litter

I'm not sure if they actually had a recall or not, but I'm a little skeptical and disappointed. It's disheartening to know that you can't even trust cat litters to be safe.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm currently using litter purrfect from Costco. It's a scoopable clay litter. I like it because it clumps well and as long as I scoop twice a day there aren't any odor issues. It's also super affordable. What I don't like is the latest batch seem to be more dusty than what I would prefer


----------

